# Sattel so weit wie möglich nach vorne bringen



## Cawi (4. März 2013)

Hallo,

Es kommt immer wieder die Frage auf, wie man den Sattel am effektivsten und am weitesten nach vorne bringen kann.
Oftmals ist der Rahmen zu klein, manchmal nur um mehr Kraft aufs Pedal bringen zu können oder das Sitzrohr ist so steil nach hinten, dass größere Fahrer zwangsläufig Probleme haben.

Ich würde gerne die Diskussionen betreffs besser neuen Rahmen kaufen oder ist nicht stabil etc. wenn möglich auf ein Minimum reduzieren, wer sowas macht, sollte sich des Risikos immer bewusst sein.

Nun zu meinem Fall:
Hab ein Cube Fritzz (34,9mm) und würde gern weiter nach vorne kommen.
Momentan hab ich eine Fun Works N-Light in 400mm verbaut.
Sattel ist ein Selle Italia SLR (Nicht Carbon, Vanadiumstreben).
Die Möglichkeiten die ich kenne sind folgende:

Syntace einfach das "Unterteil" umdrehen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=590729&highlight=p6+umgedreht
Wie viel das bringt weiß ich noch nicht, anscheinend soll sie ja ca. 25mm Versatz nach hinten ersetzen können, also im besten Falle auch 25mm nach vorne.

Thomson sollte einfach umgedreht eingebaut werden, da ist dann aber die Winkelverstellung am Sattel sehr stark eingeschränkt bei steilen Sattelrohren (?)
Vorschub wären hier ca 16mm

Die Sattelstützen von Oval kommen alle mit 25mm Versatz.

Die FSA K-Force Light UD Carbon schafft ganze 32,5mm Versatz nach hinten - für ca 130 und in 27,2mm und 31,6mm erhältlich. Ob man die umdrehen auch kann hab ich nichts gefunden.

Ich selbst hab bei Ritchey jetzt auch nicht mehr als 25mm im Programm gesehen, laut Forenbeiträgen von vor 5 Jahren, war auch mal was mit 30+mm dabei.

Easton hat 10-20mm im Programm, auch hier, angeblich war mal was bis 40mm.

Bis jetzt scheint mir die Syntace am interessantesten zu sein - vor allem, da sie zumindest für mich die einzige mit 34,9mm ist und eben mit 480mm länge fast einzigartig lang. Preis und Gewicht lassen sich ja auch mit Alu, Carbon und Hiflex noch variieren.

Gibt's noch andere Vorschläge?


----------



## norman68 (5. März 2013)

Schau dich bei den Triathleten um die verbaue sehr gerne Sattelstützen mit der Biegung nach vorne. Das einzige Problem dürft aber dein benötigte Durchmesser sein. Denn 34,9mm ist bei RR oder TT nicht verbaut. Dafür würde es aber Adapter geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (5. März 2013)

Cawi schrieb:


> ..
> 
> Gibt's noch andere Vorschläge?



Ja, ich würde wirklich drüber nachdenken, ob der Rahmen nicht vielleicht zu gross ist, weil solche Überlegungen und Anpassungen meistens nicht das eigentliche Problem lösen. Mit dem Sattel zu weit vorne sitzt Du ja auch nicht mehr zentral auf dem bike und es geht Dir viel Wendigkeit auf dem trail flöten. Entscheidend ist ja auch, dass die Knie direkt senkrecht über der Pedalachse sind (wenn beide parallel zum Boden). Das ist wichtig, um Knieproblemen vorzubeugen.

By the way...die gekröpften Tria-Sattelstützen sind meistens auch zu kurz (ca. 250mm) und reichen nicht von der Auszugslänge. Eventuell würde zur Not ein längerer Sattel mit einer langen Schiene helfen. good luck.


----------



## Cawi (5. März 2013)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Ja, ich würde wirklich drüber nachdenken, ob der Rahmen nicht vielleicht zu gross ist, weil solche Überlegungen und Anpassungen meistens nicht das eigentliche Problem lösen. Mit dem Sattel zu weit vorne sitzt Du ja auch nicht mehr zentral auf dem bike und es geht Dir viel Wendigkeit auf dem trail flöten. Entscheidend ist ja auch, dass die Knie direkt senkrecht über der Pedalachse sind (wenn beide parallel zum Boden). Das ist wichtig, um Knieproblemen vorzubeugen.
> 
> By the way...die gekröpften Tria-Sattelstützen sind meistens auch zu kurz (ca. 250mm) und reichen nicht von der Auszugslänge. Eventuell würde zur Not ein längerer Sattel mit einer langen Schiene helfen. good luck.



Du meinst wohl zu klein  ja, das ist er schon etwas.
Um beim Treten das Knie richtig übers Pedal zu bringen, müsste der Sattel eben weiter nach vorne und auf dem Trail stehe ich grundsätzlich immer, dann ist mir die Sitzposition relativ egal.


----------



## Chrony (5. März 2013)

Bontrager + Specialized - Stützen mit der seitlichen zentralen Klemmschraube kann man beliebig im Winkel einstellen, also auch drehen.


----------



## Cawi (5. März 2013)

wie viel setback kann man rausholen?


----------



## fone (5. März 2013)

deine ironie hinsichtlich zu klein / zu groß verstehe ich nicht.

muss der sattel weiter vor als möglich, ist das oberrohr zu lang oder das bein zu kurz.


----------



## Cawi (5. März 2013)

keine ironie:
rahmen zu klein, Fritzz, sitzrohr extrem nach hinten geneigt, mit ausreichend langer sattelstütze ist man viel zu weit hinten über dem Hinterrad.
schau mal den Winkel hier an, und stell Dir sie Sattelstütze noch länger vor.
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/2/6/3/9/5/_/large/CubeFritzzIBC.JPG


----------



## Piefke (5. März 2013)

Das Cube Fritzz hat einen sehr flachen Sitzwinkel, dadurch kommt der Sattel beim Ausziehen der Sattelstütze weit nach hinten.
Aber mit einem größeren Rahmen wird der Absatnd Sattel - Lenker noch größer und somit sitzt du noch weiter hinten.


----------



## fone (5. März 2013)

Cawi schrieb:


> keine ironie:
> rahmen zu klein, Fritzz, sitzrohr extrem nach hinten geneigt, mit ausreichend langer sattelstütze ist man viel zu weit hinten über dem Hinterrad.
> schau mal den Winkel hier an, und stell Dir sie Sattelstütze noch länger vor.
> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/2/6/3/9/5/_/large/CubeFritzzIBC.JPG



ah, ok, jetzt check ichs... mega lange sattelstütze...ok.
boah, schwierig.


----------



## Cawi (5. März 2013)

Ja..
hinzu kommt noch, dass der Rahmen an sich nicht mal soo daneben wäre. das Problem ist nur der extrem flache Winkel, durch den ich mit dem Knie nicht übers Pedal komme - Abstand zum Lenker und Handling sind sonst absolut in Ordnung - bis auf das immens hohe Tretlager halt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrony (5. März 2013)

Uff, wie gross bist du ? Ist schon 1.April ?


----------



## Cawi (5. März 2013)

Dein Computer sollte auch in der Lage sein das Datum anzuzeigen.


----------



## Mirko29 (5. März 2013)

Man muss aber auch in der Lage sein das Gesehene zu verstehen


----------



## Chrony (5. März 2013)

Ok dann ist das Rad 2 Nummern zu klein. Da hilft auch keine gedrehte Sattelstütze.


----------



## Cawi (5. März 2013)

Chrony schrieb:


> Ok dann ist das Rad 2 Nummern zu klein. Da hilft auch keine gedrehte Sattelstütze.



weil Du das Datum auf deinem PC gefunden hast ist mir der Rahmen jetzt auf einmal 2 Größen zu klein?

Als ich das letzte mal nachgeschaut hatte, hätte ein L gegenüber dem M dicke gereicht. Wenn Du Dir das Fritzz mal ansehen würdest und auf den Sitzwinkel achten, dann würde Dir vielleicht aufgehen, dass man nicht einen 2 Nummern zu kleinen Rahmen braucht um verdammt weit überm Hinterrad zu sitzen.

Stell dir mal nen Typ mit langen beinen und kurzem Oberkörper vor. Ich fahre lieber einen kleineren Rahmen der dann noch wendig und angenehm zu fahren ist, und verwende eine längere Sattelstütze. Nur ist das Fritzz halt eher klein geraten und hat einen extrem flachen Sitzwinkel.

finde es ziemlich anmaßend, dass du ohne was über meinen Körperbau, Schrittlänge und Größe zu wissen behauptest, dass mein Rahmen 2 Größen zu klein ist.



@all, hat jemand zufällig eine Syntace P6 und könnte mal testen, wie viel man bei umgedrehter Montageplatte noch nach vorne heraus holen kann, im vergleich zu der Normalstellung? Falls die Schrauben das Problem sind, die würde ich dann gegen eine Joch/Yokes-Klemmung ersetzen mit längerer Schraube.


----------



## NaitsirhC (5. März 2013)

Hier, allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass es dir weiterhilft, da meine Stütze (auch 34,9) Setback hat und wie man auf dem Foto sieht, der Versatz nach hinten durch umdrehen der Platte nichtmal komplett aufgeholt werden kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cawi (5. März 2013)

Hab jetzt noch das hier gefunden..
Hier sieht es eigentlich so aus, als ob man noch einiges oder zumindest etwas herausholen könnte?


----------



## Cawi (5. März 2013)

(ich hoffe, Jonez hat nichts dagegen, dass ich mir das Bild mal ausgeliehen habe!)


----------



## Chrony (5. März 2013)

Cawi schrieb:


> finde es ziemlich anmaßend, dass du ohne was über meinen Körperbau, Schrittlänge und Größe zu wissen behauptest, dass mein Rahmen 2 Größen zu klein ist.


Habe doch gefragt wie gross du bist ?
Wieso taucht hier das gleiche Bild bei einem anderen User nochmals auf ?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6961271&postcount=1271


----------



## NaitsirhC (5. März 2013)

Ich meine auch mal ein Bild mit einer gedreht Thomsonstütze gesehen zu haben (die mit dem Setback durch den Knick in der Stütze), aber sicher bin ich nicht. Sieht absolut nicht schon aus dann, aber vll funktioniert es ja.


----------



## Cawi (5. März 2013)

Chrony schrieb:


> Habe doch gefragt wie gross du bist ?
> Wieso taucht hier das gleiche Bild bei einem anderen User nochmals auf ?
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6961271&postcount=1271



Ja, und da ich darauf nicht geantwortet habe finde ich es etwas seltsam, dass du sagst, mein Rahmen sei 2 Größen zu klein.

Egal, schwamm drüber.

Wieso das Bild nochmals auftaucht? weil ich nach "cube fritzz" gegoogelt habe und das erste Bild verlinkt, das den flachen Sitzwinkel zeigt, damit die Leute, die das Bike nicht kennen eine Vorstellung davon haben.
Ich hoffe, dass SRX-Prinz nichts dagegen hat, dass sein Bike hier gezeigt wird, wenn doch soll er doch einen Mod bitten es zu entfernen oder mir bescheid geben. Da es aber aus dem Forum stammt, ich nirgends behauptet habe, dass es meines ist und ich keinerlei wirtschaftliche Zwecke daraus ziehe, verstehe ich ehrlich gesagt deine Aufregung nicht.
Was kümmert's dich, welches Bild eines Fritzz ich zeige?
Um dich zu beruhigen hab ich ihm jetzt noch eine PN geschickt und freundlich um Erlaubnis gebeten.
Falls dir das ausreicht, würde ich jetzt gerne auf die Ursprüngliche Fragestellung zurückkommen, und bei der hat weder die Frage wie groß ich bin, noch wie viel zu klein mein Rahmen, noch wessen Bike auf einem Bild ist was zu suchen, sondern lediglich mit welcher Stütze ich den Sattel so weit wie möglich nach vorne bekomme.


----------



## fone (5. März 2013)

chrony freut sich bestimmt schon darauf, sich für dein nächstes problem zu interessieren.
ciao


----------



## Sven_Kiel (5. März 2013)

Cawi schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl zu klein  ja, das ist er schon etwas.
> Um beim Treten das Knie richtig übers Pedal zu bringen, müsste der Sattel eben weiter nach vorne und auf dem Trail stehe ich grundsätzlich immer, dann ist mir die Sitzposition relativ egal.



Wenn Du nix spezifisches schreibst, bekommste auch nur solche Antworten. Ich halte es auf jeden Fall für wenig sinnvoll, das bike so zu modifizieren - wie Du es vor hast, das es passt. Wenn man damit anfängt, ist der Rahmen in der Regel nix für einen (hab ich selber schon erlebt). Eher würde ich mich bei extremer Beinlänge und kurzem Torso (oder umgekehrt? ) nach einem anderen Rahmen mit passenderer Geo umschauen. In der Regel sollte man sich auf ein bike setzen und sich drauf wohlfühlen + kaufen. 

Cawi, damit der Thread überhaupt Sinn macht, wäre es ausserdem ganz interessant, Deine Eckdaten zu erfahren: Körperlänge, Schrittlänge  und die Rahmengrösse des bikes bzw. ein seitliches Foto mit Dir auf dem bike sitzend. Alles andere bewegt sich im Bereich Spekulation und ist wenig zielführend.


----------



## Cawi (5. März 2013)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Wenn Du nix spezifisches schreibst, bekommste auch nur solche Antworten. Ich halte es auf jeden Fall für wenig sinnvoll, das bike so zu modifizieren - wie Du es vor hast, das es passt. Wenn man damit anfängt, ist der Rahmen in der Regel nix für einen (hab ich selber schon erlebt). Eher würde ich mich bei extremer Beinlänge und kurzem Torso (oder umgekehrt? ) nach einem anderen Rahmen mit passenderer Geo umschauen. In der Regel sollte man sich auf ein bike setzen und sich drauf wohlfühlen + kaufen.
> 
> Cawi, damit der Thread überhaupt Sinn macht, wäre es ausserdem ganz interessant, Deine Eckdaten zu erfahren: Körperlänge, Schrittlänge  und die Rahmengrösse des bikes bzw. ein seitliches Foto mit Dir auf dem bike sitzend. Alles andere bewegt sich im Bereich Spekulation und ist wenig zielführend.



Ok, dann mal der reihe nach..
spezifisch relevantes habe ich geschrieben:
ich habe beschrieben welches Bike (Rahmen, Sattelstützendurchmesser, Länge, verbauter Sattel, verbaute Sattelstütze) ich fahre, und was mein Problem damit ist. Das steht alles bereits im ersten Post.
Meine Frage war nicht, ob meine Sitzposition eurer Meinung nach passt oder ob mein Rahmen vielleicht nicht passt, sondern meine Frage war, mit welcher Sattelstütze ich am meisten Platz nach vorne herausholen kann.
Wenn ein neuer Rahmen in betracht käme und ich dazu Beratung brauchen würde, hätte ich entsprechend geschrieben "oder würdet ihr mir zu einem neuen Rahmen raten" oder hätte gleich eine Kaufberatung eröffnet.
Ist hier aber nicht der Fall: ich will NUR wissen, mit welcher Sattelstütze ich den Sattel am weitesten nach vorne bekomme.
Ich hab im Ausgangspost, für jene, die ihn gelesen haben, bereits gesagt, dass ich genau diese Diskussionen vermeiden möchte, und mir aller Konsequenzen und Folgen bewusst bin.
Trotzdem möchte ich nur eine Antwort auf die Frage und nichts weiter, deswegen ist es auch nicht richtig, dass es nicht möglich ist, mir eine sinnvolle Antwort zu geben.
Du sagst, der Thread macht ohne meine Eckdaten und Fotos von mir auf dem Bike keinen Sinn: nimm's mir nicht übel, ist aber völliger Blödsinn.
Um zu wissen, ob man mit einer Thomson umgedreht oder einer P6 mit umgedrehter Montageplatte oder einer anderen Sattelstütze den Sattel am weitesten nach vorne schieben kann, braucht keiner irgendwelche Informationen zum Fahrrad oder Fahrer.

Es mag euch vielleicht unerklärlich sein, aber es gibt Leute, die sich nicht einfach einen neuen Rahmen und alles was damit einhergeht kaufen können oder wollen und ich gehöre nun mal dazu. Fakt ist genauso, dass ich zu weit hinten sitze, als dass meine Knie richtig über dem Pedal stünden.
Darf ich deswegen jetzt so lange nicht mehr Fahrradfahren, bis ich mir einen neuen Rahmen gekauft habe, oder muss ich alles genau so lassen, um noch fahren zu dürfen?
Oder darf ich vielleicht versuchen das EINZIGE Problem das ich mit diesem Rahmen habe, durch eine andere Sattelstütze etwas zu verbessern?
Sollte es mir erlaubt sein, würde ich letzteres wirklich gerne machen.

Also:
Für alle die es noch nicht verstanden haben, und der oben geschriebene Text war wirklich nicht böse oder persönlich an Dich, Sven_Kiel, gerichtet:
Ich habe einen Rahmen, an dem *ALLES PERFEKT PASST*.
Ich sitze lediglich wegen des sehr flachen Sitzwinkels recht weit hinten und um meine Knie über die Pedale bringen zu können, würde ich gerne eine Sattelstütze mit Forward Offset einbauen - da es sowas in der entsprechenden Größe (34,9mm) und Länge (400mm+) nicht gibt, suche ich nun nach der Sattelstütze, mit der ich den Sattel am weitesten nach vorne schieben kann.
Ein neuer Rahmen kommt *NICHT *in Frage und ich brauche auch *keine *Meinungen darüber, ob das Hält, ob das gut aussieht oder ob ich mir die Geometrie vermurkse.
*Ich möchte nur herausfinden, mit welcher Sattelstütze der Verstellbereich nach vorne am größten ist.*

Sollte immer noch jemand der Ansicht sein, dass es dafür meine Größe, Schrittlänge oder was weiß ich noch alles braucht, soll er mir das bitte erklären.
An die, die meiner mir mit meiner eigentlichen Fragestellung weiterhelfen können, ich bitte darum.


----------



## Chrony (5. März 2013)

Da schaut man auf ein Bild mit Monster-Set-Back und Sattel ganz nach hinten geschoben, und dann kommt die Frage wie krieg ich den Sattel weiter nach vorne ...
Wir können ja nicht wissen, dass das nicht dein Rad ist !
Aber es hat sich ja jetzt geklärt.
Wie wärs mit dieser Stütze ? http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=777_27_572&products_id=8763
Die fährst du mit Reduzierhülse auf 27,2mm oder 31,6mm je nach Gusto. Set-Back nach vorne 2cm + 1cm Sattel ganz nach vorne schieben = Set-Forward 3cm.
Du kannst auch zusätzlich noch nach nem Sattel schauen an dem die Streben ziemlich weit hinten montiert sind, da gibts auch Unterschiede.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (6. März 2013)

Danke Cawi...dann ist ja alles klar. Ich habe nur das Foto mit Sattel gesehen und nicht verstanden, wie Du da noch weiter nach vorne kommen willst. Als ich begriffen habe, dass Du Dir das Foto ausgeliehen hast, war es leider zu spät....Moderne Verwirrtaktik nenn ich das.

back to topic: um weiter nach vorne zu kommen, könntest Du auch über einen Sattel mit längerer rail nachdenken. Ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Anliegen (16 Zoll-trailbike) und dafür einen langbauenden Selle Italia Nixe genommen:







Von der Bontrager Stütze die Chrony gepostet halte ich nichts. Die Klemmung ist genauso wie bei den Joplin-Stützen und hält nicht so viel aus, zumal Du ja einen ordentlichen Hebel hast, wenn die rail sehr weit hinten klemmt.

Mein Vorschlag zu Sattelstütze wäre eine gerade Thomson Elite. Die klemmt bei mir schon seit Jahren und ist superstabil:





Das Bild habe ich mir von http://www.fantic26.de/M5-Titan-Kit...ce-Schrauben-Tonnenmutter-6-tlg-Sattelstuetze ausgeliehen...

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cawi (6. März 2013)

Danke Sven, kann ja, im nachhinein ist mir auch klar, ich hätte besser sagen sollen, es wäre ein fremdes Bike oder zumindest besser auf die Sattelposition achten sollen.. sorry!

Jedenfalls, Sattel möchte ich eigentlich ungern wechseln, auch hat mein Selle Italia SLR auch schon einen ziemlich großen Verstellbereich und durch die Vanadiumstahlstreben ist er eh schon sehr Stabil.
Die Thomson wäre eine Alternative zur Syntace, vor allem mit Setback, auch wenn Du das nicht genannt hast. Nur ist sie nicht so lang wie die Syntace (410 vs. 480) und der Durchmesser passt auch nicht ganz ohne Reduzierhülse.
Irgendwie hoffe ich deswegen dauend, dass jemand sagt, dass der Verstellbereich der Syntace umgedreht dem einer umgedrehten Thomson mit Setback entspricht..


----------



## Sven_Kiel (6. März 2013)

Ich hab die Thomson mit 20 mm setback in 27,2/420mm zuhause noch liegen. Ich könnte mal schauen, ob man die auch andersrum verstellen kann. Theoretisch könnte ich Sie Dir auch für kleines Geld dann überlassen. ;-)

Ich hatte übrigens auch lange Zeit den SLR aber er war mir nicht stabil genug bei meinen "zarten" 86 kg. Einmal ist mir die rail gebrochen und 2mal sind mir die sensiblen Kanten "abgeschubbert". Der Nixe ist stabiler aber schwerer...dafür ist die rail parallel und das ist der entscheidene Unterschied, weil viel weiter nach hinten arretierbar als wie bei der geschwungenen rail vom SLR..vergleich selber mal:

http://www.kupkolo.cz/data/tmp/13120_0.jpg

Gruss..


----------



## Cawi (6. März 2013)

naja, bei meinen noch zarteren 70kg momentan sollte er noch ein bisschen halten 

Schauen sehr, sehr gerne, auch mit Foto, aber ehrlich, 27,2mm in einem 34,9 sattelrohr sieht dann schon etwas arg schräg aus..


----------



## ZeFlo (7. März 2013)

ich hab mal das thomson setback turn around spiel gemacht ...

sieht im vergleich zu ner standard twobolt stütze in gleichem durchmesser (27.2) so aus ...






bringt dir etwa 22mm versatz nach vorne bei identischer sattelposition. 
die thomson lässt sich auch vorne tief genug einstellen. 
da die optik mit der 27.2er stütze eh völlig daneben ist, kann man problemlos noch einen drauf setzen und sich eine exzentrische hülse drehen lassen, die dir dann noch 4mm zusätzlich bringen kann.

ist aber halt ein problem dieser rahmen geo, bei scott gabs ja was ähnliches, noch deutlich krasser durch zu kurzes oberrohr. 
grottengeo von der bike schön geredet ... 

neben dem sattelversatz müsstest du imho auch die lenkzentrale weiter nach vorne bringen um eine ergonomisch sinnvolle sitzposition zu erhalten. entweder längerer vorbau und/oder breiterer lenker mit tiefstmöglicher vorbau position.

ciao
flo


----------



## ZeFlo (7. März 2013)

und noch einen ... 

r + m hat bei den birdys auch so eine "umgedrehte" sattelstütze





die haben nämlich eine stütze namens birdy (wer hätte das gedacht) mit 34.9 x 570mm, die langt dann auch noch wenn du ausgewachsen bist


----------



## filiale (7. April 2013)

Sofern noch aktuell, bei diesen 3 Stützen geht es 100%

*Fizik Cyrano* http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...attelstuetze-Alu-31-6-mm-x-400-mm--14115.html

*Thomson Elite Setback* http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...attelstuetze-schwarz-32-4-x-367-mm--8041.html
*
Profile Design Fast Forward* http://www.bike24.de/p12565.html


----------



## filiale (26. April 2013)

Anbei 3 Bilder...ist nur mal zum Testen, ich fahre so nicht, dass ist auch nur ein alter Sattel eines Mädchenfahrrades. Ich wollte meinen gut eingestellten Racesattel von der derzeitigen Sattelstütze nicht abbauen. Auch ist die Sattelstütze viel zu weit draußen...die müßte noch 7cm weiter rein. Ist ja auch nur mal zur "Veranschaulichung".

Wenn da ein guter Racesattel drauf kommt der etwas schlanker baut und hinten noch ne Satteltasche, dann sieht es auch gar nicht soooo schlecht aus.


----------



## filiale (26. April 2013)

schaut dann so aus, mit nem guten Sattel und ner schicke Satteltasche (auf dem Bild nur ein Provisorium) fast unsichtbar. Wunderbar.
Solange die Hersteller sich weigern ein 75Grad Sitzrohr zu produzieren,wäre dies eine schicke Möglichkeit den Sattel 2cm= 1-1,2Grad nach vorne zu bringen.


----------



## filiale (26. April 2013)

hier noch eine andere Satteltasche in größer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (26. April 2013)

Hier mal meine Lösung mit der Spezi Command Post ohne Blacklite. Ich habe die Stütze günstig in der Bucht gefunden und sie mit Kröpfung nach vorn verbaut. Dank des Klemmsystems ist der "umgedrehte" Verbau mit jedem Winkel möglich.

Ein kleines Problem ist die etwas schwache Klemmung. Auf der Ersten Tour hat sich der Sattel in der Neigung verstellt, aber ich denke durch Montagepaste wird sich das Problem lösen lassen...

Für mich ist das die perfekte Lösung!


----------

